# 2 month DNP 250mg Cycle Pics



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Here were the results of 2 month DNP cycle with a few gaps

In January I was about 250 pounds, I got to 210 pounds in March, then hit exam seaons and have been stuffing my face and being unfit AND ive stayed at 210 pounds, exams are over and im going back in again.

Another 2 month DNP cycle then going on my first inject test E cycle

going to take another 2 month cycle to cut down again, signed up to the gym and am going 3/4 times a week

For those who say DNP does not work, you are wrong. DNP is not that bad once you get over the mental exhaustion, learn to cope/deal with it, its fine.

Diary - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/210359-315-240-then-ripped.html

January 2013



March - May 2013


----------



## mapes345 (Apr 6, 2013)

Congratulations on your weight loss. That is a tremendous achievement. I agree about DNP not being as bad as many people think. Please re-think about using AAS though. I'd only really recommend it to people who have been plateu'ing with their muscle gain/fat loss. Judging by your physique it doesn't look like you're at that stage yet.

Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

How come you didn't lose the weight through diet and then use DNP once you stalled?


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Again, well done on the fat loss but I would seriously reconsider about going on a test course. You can gain loads by training and eating right first, then when you feel that's sorted, then think about assistance.

If you go on gear now, you'll most likely just waste your money.


----------



## FuriousRunt (Apr 10, 2013)

Great work mate. I'll have a read through your log now.


----------



## illegalhunter (Mar 7, 2013)

Its got bad press due to one idiot ,well done


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

I cant even find anywhere to get dnp anymore!!


----------



## FatBob (May 13, 2013)

Strong losses there.

About to read journal as I'm doing the same ([email protected])

40lbs is a tremendous result

Any advice for me for the insomnia?

Every morning my pillows are soaked through and need tumble dried, kinda icky


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Ukmeathead said:


> How come you didn't lose the weight through diet and then use DNP once you stalled?


In my diary I point out the struggle I had with my health, I kept getting ill in the form of chest infections ect, It was really hard to diet and train at all when your bed ridden, mainly because of your weight.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ukmeathead said:


> How come you didn't lose the weight through diet and then use DNP once you stalled?


Why buy a horse only to walk next to it


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

GinoD94 said:


> i really want to use DNP :[


erm - you seem to be posting a lot in peoples journals, hinting (not very subtly) that you need a DNP source.

Doing that is a surefire way to get you a ban on here mate....


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

sorry for the repeat posts guys - dont divulge a source though - you can end up with a ban yourselves for that.


----------

